# Russia Jams GPS Signal



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.apnews.com/eb300e709dfa4c6fa9d7d65a161d698b

During the NATO drills in Norway, last year, Russia jammed the GPS signals. That ain't good.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A lot of targeting is done with gps. If it can be Jamed then missiles, bombs and artillery will be way less accurate.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> A lot of targeting is done with gps. If it can be James then missiles, bombs and artillery will be way less accurate.


Aviators heavily rely on GPS, too. Sure, they have VOR, ADF, etc., but they sure do love the GPS.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The US doesn't have a monopoly on GPS.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Russia isn't pleased that their northern flanking move got countered - that entire Scandia area - including Sweden thru up their shields - revvvving up NATO relations that died off in the 1980s isn't what Putin wanted ....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I would guess we have the capability to jam their GPS as well.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Question is can and will they block their buddies China's new GPS system.

https://www.techinasia.com/chinas-version-gps-coming


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Denton said:


> Aviators heavily rely on GPS, too. Sure, they have VOR, ADF, etc., but they sure do love the GPS.


Yup! There are now a ton of approach and departure procedures that require GPS and other procedures! We joke about it at work
the day is coming either by the sun EMP'g us knocking out satellites or unfriendly action by other countries blocking large areas of the GPS signals! I'm not sure
as time goes will some pilots even be able to navigate using VOR's only, we'll see?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> Yup! There are now a ton of approach and departure procedures that require GPS and other procedures! We joke about it at work
> the day is coming either by the sun EMP'g us knocking out satellites or unfriendly action by other countries blocking large areas of the GPS signals! I'm not sure
> as time goes will some pilots even be able to navigate using VOR's only, we'll see?


That's my concern. A less than perfect weather condition on final approach at night and GPS goes dumb. "Uh, Bob? Do you remember ILS?"


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

You know there worse things then jamming GPS. It could be spoofed and say the altitude is 100ft lower then it actually is or 100 miles in a different direction.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Denton said:


> https://www.apnews.com/eb300e709dfa4c6fa9d7d65a161d698b
> 
> During the NATO drills in Norway, last year, Russia jammed the GPS signals. That ain't good.


Something about a backdoor in a rice sized chip on the MF'er Board


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Question is can and will they block their buddies China's new GPS system.
> 
> https://www.techinasia.com/chinas-version-gps-coming


They are ASEAN


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Advise to the youngsters, learn to get around without using a GPS on your phone. Actually LEARN to read a damn map and LEARN where things are.

That's what I say...:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

No surprise that Russia can disrupt GPS. China, and most likely Iran as well. Taking control of the high ground, Satellite communications, GPS, electronic warfare, EMP will be priority one when war comes. I am sure we can do the same thing. First to strike has the advantage.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

On a personal level, while a gps device is great for land navigation, it it is still very important to have paper tropographic maps, a good lensetic compass, and know how to use them. IMO it is not a good idea to be too dependent on technology since I think it would be easy for technology to disappear almost over night. AI think a good example of this is a man who lived in Sarajevo years ago when they were having problems there, and trading/swapping became very important, and one of the most popular items were lighters/matches because so many people didn’t have the means or knowledge on how to start a fire. Try to be as self reliant as possible.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Notold63 said:


> On a personal level, while a gps device is great for land navigation, it it is still very important to have paper tropographic maps, a good lensetic compass, and know how to use them. IMO it is not a good idea to be too dependent on technology since I think it would be easy for technology to disappear almost over night. AI think a good example of this is a man who lived in Sarajevo years ago when they were having problems there, and trading/swapping became very important, and one of the most popular items were lighters/matches because so many people didn't have the means or knowledge on how to start a fire. Try to be as self reliant as possible.


 You mean the soldiers can't use the I phone on land nav. That is not fair.
Been retired a good while now . We use to have work around for that. Not sure about how they deal with it now.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Of all the ways to stymie a supposed enemy, this is pretty tame. Granted, touching off a missile would be a disaster during a period where GPS is down.

What does bother me is the act of "testing an enemy's defenses." Usually both sides will fly several fighters up along the enemy's border to see how they react. The issue for me is that we might draw the line at a differing parallel than the enemy. For example, China claims more of the ocean than we consider.

One time someone is going to slip, and a Hellfire will be launched. The survivors will seek revenge. More planes will be put in the air from both sides. Pretty soon everyone will be jockeying for a better position, and the boundary will be entirely forgotten until several pilots and millions of dollars of aircraft will be lost for a stupid mistake.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> You mean the soldiers can't use the I phone on land nav. That is not fair.
> Been retired a good while now . We use to have work around for that. Not sure about how they deal with it now.


I too have been retired from the Army for a good while. Started out in the Infantry and hadn't even heard of using a handheld gps device for land nav.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

When I first went to sea in the early 70’s, all deck officers used sextants and used celestial navigation. When I retired in 2002, GPS was the norm but star sights were still done at dawn and dusk along with a sun sight at noon. Deckies were still taught celestial navigation. Now, I don’t know anymore. Kids graduate now with pretty bad math skills and celestial navigation requires math to compute a fix. Hell, kids now days can’t do long division without a calculator.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I can get by with my compass. No batteries to go dead, no lack of service, and you can't jam it. Essential gear when hunting/hiking/backpacking.

All my bags have one and a clip on one gets clipped onto my belt loop or jacket zipper.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I would guess anything dependent on radio signals could be jammed, a lot of gps devices now also use the Russian glonass system as well. I believe the ICBMs of the US and Russia both are designed to operate independently from any outside data.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Just another example of the dangers of technology.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I just read an article yesterday about planned upgrades to our Sub-launched ICBMs. They are upgrading their navigation systems to track 2 stars vs one. So apparently the missles use some type of advanced celestial navigation. That would work well for operating above the cloud cover. But I wonder what low flying cruise missles and smart bombs use?

Common sense says that GPS, communication, and spy satelites would be the first things destroyed in a hot war. I wonder what back-up plans are in place to compensate?


----------

